# Frog found in pool



## mitch_hynes (Jan 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what kind of frog this is? And if its poisonous??


----------



## Bushman (Jan 29, 2013)

Striped Marsh Frog (_Limnodynastes peroni_)-Frogs of Australia > Limnodynastes peroni / Striped Marsh Frog
No it's not poisonous.


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 29, 2013)

Do we hav poisioness frogs in Australia? Besides the cane toad?


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 29, 2013)

Good question burnerism. 
@ OP not poisonous but I wouldn't eat it, just in case! And try not to handle him much either. Not because he may be poisonous which he isnt but just because of the skin they have.


----------



## Chanzey (Jan 29, 2013)

Burnerism said:


> Do we hav poisioness frogs in Australia? Besides the cane toad?



[h=1][/h]Corroboree frog is one.


----------

